# Economical LED advice please



## sorrenson (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a 65 cube 24 24 24 and am presently using a LED from Ebay

EVO

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVO-24-LED-...134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item461d9b2b3e

It is very bright but too narrow beam and not sure about colour spectrum quality ( also the narrow beaming results in blue not mixing properly ) and cant control blue seperate using timers

I am looking for complete replacement or second to supplement the unit

I have seen finnex advertised, but nowhere to see them , are they junk? ( I know they sponsor so PM answer if necessary )

I see current orbits and piles of other brands

I run various soft corals, gsp, xenia , hammers etc fish are mandarins, clowns etc

has anyone used this one, is there fan noise or fairly quiet ? and is there any canadian dealer as by the time a get from texas is 150 for 79 dollar piece

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MR-120-LED-A...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ca56f050&_uhb=1

Or should I quit playing with this noname stuff and just go get an orbit 4101

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=27873


----------



## sorrenson (Nov 21, 2013)

*apparently nobody has LED*

apparently nobody has LED and noone has opinion on finnex


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*finnex*

i do not know of anyone running these lights on saltwater tank , most I have seen have been on freshwater systems .
there are several on here who use leds but the range is huge from regular Chinese leds to ecotechs 
cant remember who on here was selling the finnex I think it was Canada pleco 
but please don't quote me on it 
cheers and good luck 
tom


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I would look into the reefbreeders led light before ordering from eBay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

They look like copies of evergrow. I'd go with the 165W version. I have the evergrow light. They are ok for LPS, softies, but doesn't give what SPS needs over time. And I'd go with two instead of just one for a tank of your size if you're thinking SPS.

It will do the job, but won't be the best for coral colour in some of the cases. If your most expensive coral's price doesn't exceed the price of the light, then this should work just fine. If it's more than that, I'd recommend the LED Conix is using:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8522

Or go with six 24" T5s to make SPS happy.

Know that SPS live in (mostly) shallow water sun-baked tropics all year round. You gotta try to match that buddy!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

find a used Radion or AI SOL.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I have seven of these over 4 separate tanks and I think they are awesome.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/370857093101?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> I have seven of these over 4 separate tanks and I think they are awesome.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/370857093101?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


That's an exact knock off of Evergrow. I'd like to see more royal blue. It does look like there are better bulb combination choices now.

I'd take a closer look at these two lights:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111367041459?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
or this
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131003126108?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I'd also look at fan noise as these lights depend on fans instead of heat sink to cool the fixtures.


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

I have the Current Orbit lights on my tank, the 18-24" version.
My current tank is a 10g, so it's only about 12 inches high (not so deep).
I have torches, duncans, hammers and acans as LPS corals and they've been doing well.

Your tank is much deeper, so not sure how well the lights will hold up there. Hopefully this helps somewhat.


----------

